# Meine Schrebergartenpfütze



## Nodish (17. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Björn bin 40 und habe seit 20 Jahren eine Parzelle in einer Kleingartenanlage in Hanglage. 

In dem Übernommenen Kleinod befand sich auch ein Teich, ca. 1600l. Dieser wurde gereinigt und befüllt. Nach und nach wurde der Garten nach meinen Wünschen umgestaltet, die Wiese (in Hanglage) wurde abgetragen, sodass eine gerade Fläche entstand, indem ich eine Seite den Berg abgetragen habe und andere Seite das "Tal" aufgefüllt haben. So entstand eine recht große Fläche auf der ich sogar Zelten oder unseren Pool aufbauen konnte. 
Nach ein paar Jahren kam der Gedanke eines Bachlauf also wurde weiter oben ein zweiter Teich gebuddelt, ca 800l und an der Grundstücksgrenze die Hanglage genutzt für das Bachbett. 
Jahre später wollte ich eine Brücke über meinen Teich, also wurde der 800l Teich vergrößert indem ein zweiter daneben gebuddelt wurde. Ich wollte keine Folie wegschmeißen, also einen neuen Teich neben dem alten und eine Brücke dazwischen. 
Ein Besuch 1998 und 2000 in Rees bei Holzum und in Ibbenbüren bei Naturagard sollte nicht ohne folgen bleiben.
Nun war der Teich abermals zu klein. Somit wurde aus zwei kleinen ein großer Teich, ca. 3000l. Nun wollte ich bei soviel Teich gerne Fisch, aber keine Goldfische, sondern etwas besonderes mit Farbe. Also kamen Stör (Waxdick), Schubunki und Koi´s. __ Graskarpfen gegen Algen hatte ich vorher schon.
Nach ein paar Jahren war dann kein Wachstum mehr zu erkennen, nach viel Literatur dann die Erkenntnis, Teich zu klein. 
Im laufe der nächsten zehn Jahre wurde der Teich immer wieder vergrößert, dann auch mit Filtergraben und Dammdurführung von NG bis 2008 die letzte Vergrößerung den jetzigen Teich hervorbrachte. 
Danach kam die Geburt meiner zwei Söhne und der Teich wurde seitdem stark vernachlässigt, teilweise sich selbst überlassen. 
Mein Nachbar hat im Herbst seinen Teich neu angelegt mit ein wenig Vergrößerung und seine Fische bei mir geparkt. 
Wenn sein Teich fertig ist, es fehlt nur noch Flies und Folie, werde ich die Baustelle Teich eröffnen.
Mein Ziel ist es wieder die Wasserqualität, wie sie früher mal war. Bilder hab ich keine, werde mich aber bemühen (Sichtweiten ähnlich die von Werner)

Hätte mich gerne Kürzer gefast, war aber nicht möglich

viele Grüße... Björn


----------



## Nodish (17. Feb. 2015)

Nachbarteich.  

Mein Teich.


----------



## krallowa (17. Feb. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

hast du all die Fische die du genannt hast in deinem Teich plus die Fische vom Nachbarn??????

Stör, Koi, __ Shubunkin, __ Graskarpfen und weitere???
Hast du mal die Maße von deinem Teich im Endausbau?


----------



## Nodish (18. Feb. 2015)

Guten morgen,

... nein. Der Pflegestau beinhaltete auch die Winterpflege, bei dem sehr kalten Winter 2010!? der Teich für mehrere Wochen zugefroren war und das leben im Teich kippte. Im Frühjahr musste ich dann die Reste entsorgen 
Im Teich sind seit Herbst 2014 nur noch die Fische vom Nachbarn. 

Wäre der Teich Rund, würde ich sagen d=5,1 m,  die Fläche beträgt 20 m² aber genau kann ich es nicht sagen.  Die tiefste Stelle 1,50 m, Zwischenstufe bei 0,80 m und das Ufer fällt steil ab. Ich versuch mal eine Skizze.
  

viele Grüße... Björn


----------



## krallowa (18. Feb. 2015)

Ok, damit hast du dann nicht ganz 20m³ Inhalt und einen steil abfallenden Teich.
Was möchtest du denn nun machen um die Qualität zu verbessern und evtl. Fische in den Teich zu setzen?
Wobei können wir dir hier helfen, oder möchtest du nur dein Projekt vorstellen?


----------



## Nodish (18. Feb. 2015)

Gehört dies noch in diesen Fred?
Ich hab da mal ein Bild von meiner Problemstelle gemacht.
  
Ich denke, es ist sehr gut zu erkennen, das die oberste Reihe Pflanzsteine abrutscht. Hier werde ich neu stapeln dürfen. Wenn da jemand gute Tipp´s hat?

Teich leeren und die Folie reinigen mit Hochdruck? Macht das sinn oder nur mit Klarwasser ausspülen?

Dann habe ich die Vermutung, an einer geklebten Folienverbindung habe ich eine Undichtigkeit. Wie dichte ich nachträglich sicher ab?

Und ich möchte das Uferprofil von NG verbauen, da meine Folie mit Ufermatte bis in die Pflanzkübel liegt und so der Teich langsam leer läuft. (Kapillarwirkung). Angeschraubt an den Pflanzsteinen. Ist dies möglich? Was sollte ich beachten?

Im Abschluss dann mal die Wasseruhr im Auge behalten. Meine Vermutung 15m³.

viele Grüße... Björn


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Björn,

mein Tipp: neues Spiel, neues Glück! Versuche nicht etwas wenig optimales zu verbessern, sondern starte einfach neu durch. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach nur Kesselflickerei und bringt dich nicht wirklich vorwärts. Dann aber vor allem aber mit einer dem Teich angepassten Pumpe und Filterung. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Feb. 2015)

Es heißt übrigens Strebergärtner. Also streng Dich an... Bin auch ein Streber mit Garten. 

Meine Nachbarn erkennen Unkraut bevor es aus der Erde kommt... Das sind die wirklich edlen Ziele des Strebergärtners 

Mache neu und besser. 

Mach nen Plan und im Frühjahr buddeln wir alle mit (virtuell, versteht sich)


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2015)

Habe die Tage von meiner Frau zu hören bekommen das der Teich eigentlich ziemlich klein ist.......als ich am Buddeln war hieß es nicht so groß und ich musste um jeden m² kämpfen. Kaum sitzt sie einen Sommer am Teich.....süppelt dort mit Bekannten den __ Wein ... und nun könnt es doch ein bisschen größer sein.


----------



## muh.gp (19. Feb. 2015)

Tja, Totto, dann hol schon mal die Schaufel raus! Bin echt neidisch, denn auf so eine Reaktion kann ich bei meiner Holden wohl ewig warten... Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Grüße,
Holger 

... und halte uns bei deinen Planungen auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Michael H (19. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Habe die Tage von meiner Frau zu hören bekommen das der Teich eigentlich ziemlich klein ist.....



Hallo

Also die Gelegenheit sollteste gleich nutzen und Ausloten wieviel geht ....


----------



## Nodish (20. Feb. 2015)

Besten dank für das Feedback, aber ich werde das Loch nicht zuschaufel und dann wieder neu buddeln. 
Vielmehr werde ich mich daransetzen, das bestehende Loch wieder in ein funktionierenden Teich zu verwandeln. 
Dazu ist mir noch nichts wirklich gutes eingefallen, wie ich zB. Pflanzsteine setzte um dann meinen Teich abzustützen. 
Ich wollte nicht mit Beton meterhohe Stützmauern giessen, im Schrebergarten.
Gibt es ein andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## jolantha (22. Feb. 2015)

Sorry, aber dazu fällt mir wirklich nichts ein, weil ich diese Pflanzsteine als Teichumrandung sowieso 
pottenhäßlich finde. 
Wenn man abschüssiges Gelände hat, gehts ja noch . 
Aber das ist lediglich meine Meinung


----------



## Nodish (22. Feb. 2015)

Pottenhäßlich liegt nunmal im Auge des Betrachters. Für den Zweck, unser Hang war 1,40m hoch, war uns das Mittel gerade recht. Der Teich dahinter kam erst später dazu.

Nun habe ich mir über die Zukunft meiner Schrebergartenpfütze gedanken gemacht und ein paar Skizzen angefertigt.
   Dies ist der aktuelle Ist-Zustand mit den Höhenangaben im Gelände.

  Hier habe ich mir überlegt, wenn ich Fische mit klarem Wasser halten möchte, brauche ich einen Pflanzenfilter / Ufergraben mit Dammdurchführung a la NaturaGart. In L-Form ca.1000L Volumen. Links oben habe ich den Teich ein wenig vergrößert, da an dieser Stelle die letzte Reihe Pflanzsteine in den Teich zu rutschen trohte. Dort könnte ein Pflanzstufe enstehen. Oder sollte ich bei Koi´s auf Pflanzen im Teich verzichten?

  Und hier nun der untere Teil des Teiches, hier dachte ich ebenfals an Vergrößern. Auch hier, wie oben, um Pflanzen zu setzen oder sollte ich auch hier darauf verzichten? 
Eine Stufe tiefer dann nochmals ein Pflanzenfilter ca600L Volumen, der durch Oberflächenwasser vom Teich über einen Wasserfall gespeist werden würde und am anderen Ende durch eine Pumpe wieder zurück in den Teich geführt weren würde. Wo sollte der Auslauf dieser Filterstufe sein? Meine Quelle wäre sehr weit entfernt.

Ich habe noch einen 3-Kammer-Filter, wie kann ich diesen in mein __ Filtersystem integrierenmacht es überhaupt sinn? 
Und werde ich UV-Licht brauchen?

viele Grüße... Björn


----------



## koile (22. Feb. 2015)

@Nodish , bitte erkundige Dich aber noch einmal nach der größe,
die ihr in Eurem Kleingärten , Teiche sein dürfen.

Das Deutsche Kleingartengesetz sagt aus, das nur 3% der Gartenfläche
als Teich gebaut werden dürfen.

Es könnte aber in Eurem Verein anders geregelt sein.

Wer vorher Fragt braucht hinterher nicht zurück Bauen.


----------



## Nodish (22. Feb. 2015)

Hey Gerd,

der Einwand ist berechtigt. Bei uns ist ein gepflegte Zustand wichtiger. Nach Rücksprache bin ich aber auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## koile (22. Feb. 2015)

@Nodish, das ist gut so, aber mach es schriftlich, 
denn 》 nächstes Jahr könnte ein neuer Vorstand kommen《 dann ist alles nicht mehr Wahr.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Feb. 2015)

Ich vermute mal, dass der Pflanzfilter nicht ausreichen wird, um bei Fischbesatz klares Wasser zu erhalten... Und klares Wasser heißt nicht gutes Wasser. Wenn Du wieder Koi einsetzen willst, kommst du um eine wirkungsvolle Filterung nicht herum. Am besten mit Bodenablauf! Der Pflanzfilter ist dann eine nette Ergänzung. Mit dem 3-Kammern-Filter wirst du auch nicht sehr weit kommen. Mit neues Spiel, neues Glück, meinte ich auch nicht, dass du zuschütten sollst, sondern eine Sanierung durchführst, die dem zukünftigen Besatz angepasst ist. Und UVC würde ich dir raten, wenn dann keine Schwebstoffe mehr vorhanden sind, kann man die ja auch einfach abschalten...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Feb. 2015)

Der gemeine Strebergarten... da gehört weder Stör noch Karpfen rein. Lass Dich mal inspirieren von den Technik und Fischlosen Teichen.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Feb. 2015)

Thomas, wo ein richtig gebauter Koiteich steht spielt keine Rolle! Wenn alles passt mit Volumen, Technik und Besatz, dann kann der Teich im Garten, auf dem Balkon oder im Keller stehen und damit auch in einem Schrebergarten...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Feb. 2015)

Kommt auf den Balkon an... es gelten Regeln im deutchen Strebergarten... die ich nicht wirklich mag. 
Wenn man sich nicht dran hält ist es vorbei mit  der Streberei...


----------



## muh.gp (22. Feb. 2015)

Deine Abneigung gegen Schrebergärten oder wie du sie nennst Strebergärten haben aber mit dem Thema nichts zu tun... 

Diesen Punkt muss Björn abklären und nicht wir.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2015)

Es ist genauso als Tipp gemeint, da jeder Kleingärtner nach BKleinG bauen sollte, sonst kann er es wieder abreißen, wenn da mal kontroliert wird. Aus dem Grund stellt sich die Frage, ob der Teich für einen Koiteich reicht, da er eine entsprechende Größe haben sollte (weißt Du ja auch).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2015)

... ich habe selbst einen Strebergarten und versuche alles an der Grenze des machbaren anzulegen.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe nur mit meinem Filtergraben/Bachlauf bei ca. 20.000 Litern und 6 Koi und 4 Goldfische (scheinbar nur Männer) gut klares Wasser gehabt. die 16 Regenbogenelritzen zähle ich mal nicht. 
Mag auch daran liegen das große Teile unsere Dachfläche in den Teich entwässern und immer etwas Wasser dann überläuft. Bisschen bringt auch vielleicht mein Solarbodenfilter. 
Wichtig sehe ich bei einem Koiteich eine große Tiefe. Also ruhig 1,6 bis 1,7 m tiefe planen. Habe rund umlaufend dazu eine 60 cm Stufe. Auf dieser stehen eckige Maurerkübel in welchen ich bis 30 cm Boden/Kies einfüllen kann. Für Seerosen, schwimmendes __ Laichkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Schilf....alles was ich nicht im Teich rumwuchern haben möchte. 
Am Rand habe ich eine Böschungsmatte zum Teil mit Pflanztaschen für die Pflanzen mit geringerer Wassertiefe , __ Iris, Indianerreis, Fieberkraut  etc. 

Im direkten Randbereich auf der Böschungsmatte. Nadelsimse, __ Nadelkraut und ähnliches.

Würde schon nach Bild 2 bauen. Mit einer umlaufenden Stufe, auf welche man auch die Eimer mit den Seerosen setzen kann. Böschungsmatten und Pflanztaschen würde ich auch wieder einplanen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2015)

Hi Totto, ich hab auch mal grösser gedacht und gemacht. Der Teich im Kleingarten darf nur 3% der Gartenfläche einnehmen. Damit liegt der erlaubte Teich bei ca. 8.000 Litern max. evtl.???

Das wollte ich als Strebergärtner anbringen. Ich hab auch mal grösser gedacht und getan, Strebergarten ist Strebergarten mit Kleinkarrierten Gesetzen...


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2015)

Thomas, wenn ich Zeit und Geld hätte, würde ich noch einen größeren Teich bauen. Platz ist kein Problem.
*https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/gartenteichumbauer.10335/*


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2015)

Hi ihr Zwei, ich denke der Platz ist überbewertet. Wir wollen gute Tippgeber sein... und dem soll auch so sein. Ich habe bedenken eingeräumt, welche nicht stimmen müssen... Bin aber im Vorstand vom Strebergarten. Was auch immer mich da geritten hat...


----------



## muh.gp (23. Feb. 2015)

Im BKleinG gibt es keine Aussage zu einem Teich... Wie groß der Teich sein darf obliegt der Vereinsordnung und die weicht von Verein zu Verein ab.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2015)

Stimmt... regel sind 3% wir müssen darüber nicht streiten, mir wäre einLeben ohne BKleinGG auch lieber... 

Es gibt Anlagen, die niemand kontroliert... weil es eh keiner haben will. Ich bin direkt am Badesee, der als Naherholungsgebiet ausgebaut wir und Urlauber anlocken soll... Regeln sind da und eigentlich entscheidet die Interressenslage.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Feb. 2015)

Thomas, Du hast angefangen das Brett zu bohren...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2015)

Weiß nicht, wie Du es meinst. Ein Strebergarten ist nix verwerfliches, ich liebe es heute wenig zu tun zu haben , weil klein, als jeden Tag für Haus Hof Garten zu schufften. Mir hat das sehr gefehlt... aaber es ist soo cool das Handtuch zu nehmen und in den großen Teich zu springen. Ich genieße das Leben ein wenig mehr, als mit den nie endenden Projekten (die icj geliebt habe uns Spaß dran hatte) Ein Strebergarten ist neu Empfehlung, auch wenn mann kleiner denckrn muß.


----------



## Nodish (24. Feb. 2015)

@toto, meine Skizze Nr.2 ist sozusagen der obere Teil, der untere Teil des Teiches (Skizze Nr3) liegt dann an einen etwas tiefer liegenden Pflanzgraben und dieser wäre für das Oberflächenwasser aus dem Teich.
Regenwasser vom Dach leite ich keines in meinen Teich, da mir die Nährstoffzuführung zu viel wäre.

@Thomas, die Richtlinien des BKleinGG sind mir bekannt. FERTIG!

Bodenablauf werde ich im Teich gestalten, ohne die Teichfolie zu durchtrennen. Bei Problemen an Leitungen unter der Folie kann ich nur mit sehr großem Aufwand wieder instandsetzen, auch ist die Belastung durch das Teichvolumen sehr groß. Früher hatte ich mal einen Vorfilter, die Technikentwicklung geht aber weiter, mein Projekt enwickelt sich auch weiter. Ich denke mir schon einen neuen Fred-Namen aus, denn mit Arbeitsstau hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Eher schon mit  @Holger Teich 2.0 

viele Grüße... Björn


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Feb. 2015)

Aha. Es sind ca. 1,10 Meter Wassertiefe statthaft (meist) und als Naturteich zu gestalten mit großen Flachzonen... (meist)
Ein Koiteich eher nicht.
Es ist ein gut gemeinter Rat, bevor Du die Fische quälst oder abreißen must.

Bei uns halten auch viele Kois, wo ich nur mit dem Kopf schüttele. Selbst mein deutlich größerer Exteich erschien mir zu Klein um diese kapitalen Fische zu halten.

War nur eine nett gemeinte Anmerkung von mir.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Feb. 2015)

mmmmh ich rate immer nicht unter 20 TL zu bauen beim Koiteich besser das doppelte , nur mit einem Pflanzenfilter kommst du auch nicht weit , lese dich hier mal noch schlauer dann zeichne mal dein Teichprofil und auf welches Volumen du kommst ,dann wie sieht es mit Bäumen um den Teich aus , wie Tief wird dein Teich?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## laolamia (25. Feb. 2015)

hmmmm

oder

hmmmm

dabei können die sachsen das SCHHHHHHHHHHHH doch jut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Feb. 2015)

Ich find Strebergarten einfach passender.  

Das ham die Helden von der Bank hier rausgehauen und ich gehöre auch zu den Strebergärtnern. 

Wir hatten vorher ein deutlich größeres Grundstück, da war die Streberei nicht so groß. 

Im Strebergarten wird nach allem möglichen gestrebt... Schönster Garten, schönste Blume, unkrautfreieester Garten... Ich finde es (nicht abwertend gemeint) OK  wie emsig alle im Strebergarten strebern. (Ich auch)

So kann man feststellen, dass gerade die ältere Generation eine Fähigkeit entwicklt hat, das Unkraut bereits vor der Keimung zu erkennen und zu vernichten....  
Das ist wirklich sehr konsequent und Zielstrebig. 

Mein Unkraut muß immer gut griffig sein, um es dem Boden zu entnehmen. 

Manchmal ist es ein gaaanz klein wenig albern (bei uns). 
Das Schilf ist zu hoch -> Lösung -> auf 1,irgendwas kappen und nur weil es 1, irgendwasanderes hoch ist... 
Schilf kappen... um dan Struncken zu haben... hab ne Sonnenblumenmischung gekauft. mal sehen, ob ich die auch kappen muß. 
Deutsche Ordnung muß schon sein im Strebergarten  

Ist wirklich nett geweint vom Strebergärtner Thomas

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nodish (26. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Patrick
Wie schon in meiner Einleitung geschrieben, ist es ein Hanggrundstück. Hinter dem Zaun steigt der Hang steil aufwärts, bepflanzt mit __ Ahorn, __ Birke, Haselnuss, __ Rotbuche. Regelmäßig schneide ich niedere Sträucher zurück und wegen den hohen Bäumen, wenn mal kein SW-Wind weht, werde ich ein Laubnetz auf den Teich legen. Teichprofil ist mal ganz einfach gezeichnet.
  
Viel mehr Wasser wird es nicht mehr werden, Ufergraben oder Filtervolumen zähle ich mal nicht mit und ich habe nie gesagt, es wird ein Koi-Teich. Gerne einen Schwarm __ Regenbogenelritze oder __ Shubunkin, aber keinen Koi-Teich.


----------



## jolantha (26. Feb. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> st wirklich nett geweint vom Strebergärtner Thomas
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Thomas



Wie sieht das aus, wenn der Thomas nett weint


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Feb. 2015)

Hi Jo, so: 

w→m


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Feb. 2015)

Hi Björn,

das ist schön zu lesen

Einen Pflanzenfilter würde ich Dir als gestalterisches Element empfehlen. Diesen kannst Du mit der Teichfolie gleich ausformen. 
Gut ist, Du hast keine Plastekübel rumstehen und wenn der Filter nicht läuft ist es kein Problem. 

Wenn Du den Filter technich auslegst muß dieser durchlaufen, damit er seine volle Wirkung hat. 

Eine coole Iddee ist Gemüse im Pflanzenfilter anzubauen. Ein Versuch den ich noch nicht gestartet habe und warscheinlich nicht starten werde. Es passt auf jeden Fall gut zum Schrebergarten, da man Teich in den Nutzgarten integrieren kann. Darüber freut sich BKleinGG. 

Wie sind sie bei Dir mit der Durchsetzung der Regeln?


----------



## Nodish (26. Feb. 2015)

Stell mal Tomaten, Zuchini oder Kürbis in den Filter, die müsten bei hohem Fischbesatz abgehen wie Schmitz Katze.
Ganz entspannt, jedem das seine. Hauptsache gepflegter Gesamteindruck.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Feb. 2015)

Ja, nennt sich Aquaponik. 

Einen guten Gesamteindruck erreichst Du doch mit guter Bepflanzung. Einen Schilfgürtel um den Teich als Filter ausgelegt sieht schick aus und ist ein finktionaler Sichtschutz.


----------



## laolamia (27. Feb. 2015)

ich wuerde die erste stufe nicht 80 tief machen


----------



## Nodish (27. Feb. 2015)

Die Stufe von 80 cm besteht schon seit Jahren, um einer Seerose eine Plattform zu bieten. Links oben und rechts unten in den Ecken werden noch Stufen enstehen, welche um die 40 cm aber nicht tiefer als 60 cm werden sollen. Für Wasserpflanzen wie tannenwedel, __ Hechtkraut, __ Blutweiderich oder ähnlichen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Feb. 2015)

Hi Björn,

es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn Du mal ein paar Foddos machst und Deine Ideen mal vollständig vorstellst. Schöne Flachzonen bis hin zu einem kleinen Sumpf sind sehr schick.


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2015)

Nodish schrieb:


> __ Hechtkraut, __ Blutweiderich


Ich glaub die mögen aber kein tiefes Wasser 
LG René


----------



## Nodish (28. Feb. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die mögen aber kein tiefes Wasser
> LG René


Oh schade, na dann werde ich wohl die Pflanzkörbe höher stellen, dann haben die Wurzeln unter den Pflanzkörben mehr platz um Nährstoffe aufzunehmen.


----------



## Nodish (28. Feb. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Björn,
> 
> es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn Du mal ein paar Foddos machst und Deine Ideen mal vollständig vorstellst. Schöne Flachzonen bis hin zu einem kleinen Sumpf sind sehr schick.



Heute die ersten Bäume entfernt / umgesetzt um Platz für die Teicherweiterung und die Flachwasserzone zu schaffen.

     
Das rote stellt die Pflanzkübelwand darr.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Feb. 2015)

Hi Björn,

ich kritzle gern mal was, aber nicht am Telefon. Mach ich bestimmt Montag.

Bei Bild3 ist ne doppelreihe mit Pflanzkübeln. Warum das?

Das grüne zwischen den Pflanzkübeln könnte ein Pflanzenfilter werden. Das ist kein Hexenwerk, sondern nur ein Pflanzenbereich, wo man Wasser durchpumpt. Der Energiebedarf dafür liegt unter 30 Watt.

Warum willst Du Deine Pflanzzone nicht im vorderen Bereich Deines Teiches erweitern? Dann hättest Du einen schönen Blick von der Terrasse in einen natürlich anmutenden Teich.

Montag kritzle ich mal in Deinen Zeichnungen rum. Schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Nodish (1. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Björn,
> 
> ich kritzle gern mal was, aber nicht am Telefon. Mach ich bestimmt Montag.
> 
> ...



Bild drei zeigt eine Pflanzkübelwand hoch bis auf Wasserniveau Teich.
Dann 60cm tiefer einen Pflanzgraben, dieser soll dann mit Pflanzen die Pflanzkübelmauer kaschieren. Gespeist über ein Edelstahlblech als Wasserfall aus dem Teich in den Pflanzgraben.
   

Ich lad mal ein Bild aus einer anderen Perspektive hoch.
In meiner Buntstiftskizze hatte ich den vorderen und den hinter Teich extra gezeichnet. Gemeint ist aber der Teich als gesamtes. Pflanzzone vorne und hinten. Gerne würde ich beide Pflanzfilter realisieren. Dann mehr als Grüngürtel weil


muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass der Pflanzfilter nicht ausreichen wird


 und ich mehr Technik einbringen muss. 


muh.gp schrieb:


> Mit dem 3-Kammern-Filter wirst du auch nicht sehr weit kommen.


Mein alter 3-Kammer Filter wird das wohl nicht schaffen. Ich wollte erstmal so starten. Im Teich am Grund einen Ablauf, damit der Teich ansich fertig ist und die Technik dann nach und nach aufrüsten ohne Komponenten zu kaufen, die ich später nicht mehr brauche. Einen Modularen Filter der zu jederzeit aufgerüstet werden kann, ohne vorherige Anschaffungen zu "verschrotten".


----------



## Nodish (1. März 2015)




----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. März 2015)

Hi Björn, das sieht nach einem Monsterprojekt aus. Der Teich ist ja schon ein extrem hoher Hochteich. Auf den anderen Bildern mit dem Spielhaus wirkte alles deutlich flacher.


----------



## Nodish (2. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Björn, das sieht nach einem Monsterprojekt aus. Der Teich ist ja schon ein extrem hoher Hochteich. Auf den anderen Bildern mit dem Spielhaus wirkte alles deutlich flacher.


Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, habe ich das Hanggrundstück (ca.15% steigung in Richtung Osten) abgetragen und die entstandene Böschung mit Pflanzsteine abgefangen, Oberkannte 1,60m. Später dann hinter den Steinen den Teich gegraben.
 

Vielleicht hilft die Gesamtansicht ein wenig weiter. Bild ist vom April 2013


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Cooler Hochstand 

Frage ist, wieviel Arbeit Du Dir machen willst.

Wenn Du das neu angehst, wäre ein Fenster eine schöne Option. (mußt mal im Forum suchen) Das Aquarium im Garten.

Cool ist auch, dass Du 1,10 (meist) Meter fief gehen kannst und dann noch 1,60 Hoch. Das könnten ja 2,70 Meter Tiefe ergeben. (Teichhöhen sind ja nicht geregelt... denk ich mal)

So ungefähr würde ich es angehen:
 

Das Ganze aus einer Folie und jede Menge Pflanzsteine umstapeln.
Da hat man es je wirklich leicht, wenn man "nur" den Spaten rausholen muß um ein Loch zu buddeln.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Teichaquarium:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vorstellung-nikolai.29422/

Es gibt noch mehr davon hier im Forum, Nikolais ist mir aber spontan eingefallen.


----------



## Nodish (2. März 2015)

Die Wiese auf der das Spielgerät steht, liegt auf Teichgrundniveau. Mit 2,70 m wird das nicht's, denn dann müste ich nomal 1,10 meter graben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Ich denk, Du wolltes viel Volumen... 

Das ist dann richtig viel 5 * 3 * 2,70 m = 40,5 m³


----------



## Nodish (2. März 2015)

Wir wollen mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Aber die Idee mit dem Schaufenster gefällt mir gut und preislich ist das Material nicht teuer. Muss hinterher alles dicht sein. Die Hanglage verleitet natürlich dazu, nur würde ich es Linke Seite einsetzen, da fällt es nicht so auf und die Kinder haben am Sandkasten was zu schauen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Lass die Gedanken reifen..


----------



## Nodish (3. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne meinen 3-Kammer Filter (Bürstenkammer, 2 Kammern zur biologischen Filterung) zwischen BA und Pflanzgraben einsetzen, macht dies Sinn oder ist der Schmutz aus dem BA generell zu viel für einen Bürstenfilter? 
Sollte ich sofort einen Bogensiebfilter oder ähnliches einsetzen? Low Budget wäre super.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. März 2015)

Hi Bjoern, 

Der Lowbudgetigste Filter ist die Damenstrumpfhose. In die beiden Beine passt ordentlich was rein... 
Nat[rlich kannst Du Deinen Filter verwenden. Waere ja auch Quatsch den wegzuwerfen. 
Du musst mal etwas mehr zu Deinen Plaenen sagen. Ich habe Dir eine Variante aufgezeigt. 

Wie denkst Du darueber 
Wenn Du rein technisch Filtern willst, bin ich nicht der richtige Mann. 
Ich mag gut bepflanzte Filter, die optisch den Teich aufwerten. Ich bin kein Freund von Plastefilterkuebeln. 

Rum wie num, Du kannst beide Wege einschlagen und Bautipps bekommst Du hier ohne Ende. 

Den BA kannst Du auch zum Blumengiessen nehmen.... Aquapondic... Fisch kaken rein und die Tomaten wachsen wie wild. 

Nur mal ein Gedanke.


----------



## Nodish (4. März 2015)

Es ist schon ganz gut getroffen, so wie du es Skizziert hast. Wie breit sollte der Graben denn sein? Ich werde an der schmalsten Stelle, am Einlauf, nur 0,50 Meter Platz, aber weiter hinten dann bis zu 1 Meter.
An die Leggins habe ich nicht mehr gedacht, als ich dein Vorfiltermodell sah. Dies ist eine sehr gute Idee.
Der Luftheber ist so fertig zu kaufen? Ich werde nochmals das Forum durchsuchen um ihn mir vielleicht selbst zu bauen. Der hat doch bestimmt viel Durchfluss, da werde ich meinen Filter so wohl nicht anschließen können.
Die Flachwasserzone wird mir viel Arbeit bereiten bei deinem Vorschlag, aber bei Pflanzen heißt es viel hilft viel. Nur was machen die Karpfen? Reißen die alles raus?
Wenn alles fertig ist, möchte ich 2-3 __ Graskarpfen als __ Algenfresser, ein paar Koi aus nachzucht, und einen Schwarm Regenbogenelritzen einsetzen. Pro und Contra Wachsdick Stör habe ich noch nicht erarbeitet. Im Filtergraben bin ich froh, wenn dort zwischen Libellenlarven und Molchen auch __ Frösche und __ Kröten zum ableichen erscheinen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Hi Björn, 

etwas weiter oben hast Du geschrieben, dass Du keine Koi einsetzen willst...
Ich bin kein Koiexperte und würde auch keine im Teich halten wollen, weil auch zu klein für die großen Tiere.

Grasskarpfen gegen Algen ist eine Legende wie Nasen als Müllschlucker und sonstige gegen irgendendwas Fische. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass rs Dein Filter schafft die Nährstoffe für den Algenwuchs aus fem Easser zu holen. 
Es ist wie in der Aquapondic, je mehr Fische um so mehr Dünger um so schönere Algen. 

Von Daher ist der Filter extrem wichtig und nicht Fische zum aufräumen. 

Koi fressen Pflanzen und ich glaube keiner hat Koi und Pflanzen in einem Becken. 
Frage ist noch, warum sind Deine Fische gestorben. Erfroren? Vergiftet? Vom Reiher geholt?
Ein Hochteich friert deutlich mehr zu, da die Kälte von oben und den Seiten in den Teich kommt. Evtl. eine Ursache. Dann heißt es Teich tiefer machen.

Den Luftheber mußt Du selber bauen. Ist aber denkbar einfach. Es gibt hier eine Luftheberecke, wo etliche Optimierungen zu finden sind.

Ich finde die Variante, den BA zum gießen zu nehmen gar net so verkehrt. Du bringst extrem Nährstoffreiches Wasser auf die Beete. 
Zum Wassernachfüllen kannst Du die Dachrinne in den Teich leiten. Da wird auch immer Nachgefüllt.


----------



## krallowa (4. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Zum Wassernachfüllen kannst Du die Dachrinne in den Teich leiten


Nö, lieber nicht, Nährstoffeintrag und Dreck vom Dach zusätzlich in den Teich spülen, kontraproduktiv.
Es gibt hier Leute die nach einer gewissen Regenzeit das Dachwasser in den Teich umleiten, geht vielleicht.
Dauerhaft Regenwasser in einen, dazu noch sehr kleinen, Teich einzuleiten führt sicher zu trüben und nährstoffreichem Wasser.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Nodish (4. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

ich möchte keinen Koi-Teich! Gerne aber Abwechslung im Teich-Besatz und dazu gehört auch mal mehr als eine Sorte Fisch. Es sollte schon ausgewogen sein, aber nicht Koi-lastig.
Zum Nachfüllen meines Teiches Regenwasser? Dabei bedarf es einer guten Filteranlage, zb. mehrere Lagen Vlies um die gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Regenwasser zu filtern, denn auch auf unserer Datsche landet viel Blüten-und Feinstaub und dieser füttert wiederum die Algen im Teich.
Das warum habe ich mir auch immer wieder gestellt, einzige Antwort die ich habe, viel Sediment und Ablagerungen, Blätter am Teichgrund führten zu Gasbläschenbildung unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke konnten diese nicht aufsteigen. Somit fand auch kein Sauerstoffaustausch statt, an der die Fische erstickt sind.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Hi Ralf, 

es ist destiliertes Wasser, also das sauberste wo gibt. 
Es kommt natürlich auf das Dach und auf das was sich darauf sammelt an. Hat man viele Blätter auf dem Dach sollte man die nicht in den Teich spülen. 
Aktuell bin ich bei Teich 4 der mit Regenwasser gefüllt wird und hattr nie irgendwelche Sorgen damit. Selbst in meinem kleinen Teichlein aktuell.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Ob man nun Pollen vom Dach in den Teich spült oder sie  einfach so im Teich landen macht keinen großen Unterschied. In den Teich kommen sie so oder so und wenn sie der Wind vom Dach in den Teich pustet.


----------



## krallowa (4. März 2015)

Naja in der Theorie sicher richtig.
Wasser verdunstet und regnet dann schön sauber wieder ab.
Leider Theorie, vor 2 Wochen das Auto gewaschen, einen Tag später hat es fies geregnet und das Auto hatte so einen herrlichen gelben Schmierfilm drauf.
Jetzt rate mal wo das herkam???
Regen in unseren Regionen ist so voller kleinster Staubkörner, der sogenannte Feinstaub, das man da sicher nicht von destilliertem Wasser sprechen kann.
Dazu noch die Ablagerungen auf dem Dach und du hast für die Fläche des Teiches einen viel zu hohen Eintrag.
Danke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Das Thema kommt immer mal hoch. Es muss jeder selbst wissen und entscheiden.


----------



## Tinky (4. März 2015)

Moin!

Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit von meinem Fallrohr der Regenrinne direkt in den Teich umzuleiten.
Das mache ich hauptsächlich im Sommer um Wasserverlust entgegenwirken zu können.
Dazu warte ich auf Regenphasen...lasse aber immer erst 1-2 tage das Dach "sauberregnen" bevor ich in den Teich umleite, denn ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass man SEHR VIEL Dreck in den Tecih spült. Zusätzlich habe ich einen VLCVF gebastelt...ganz klein aus zwei 2 Plastikschalen und etwas Flies...das stelle ich in den Teich unter die Regenrinne und der filtert eine Menge heraus. Ich wollte es vorher auch kaum glauben.

Gruß bastian


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Ja, ich habe das Regenwasser auch erst durch den Filter geschickt un dann in den Teich.


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2015)

Es sind ja nicht nur die Nährstoffe und Luftverschmutzung welche in den Teich verstärkt gespült werden. U.a. der PH Haushalt wird ständig hoch und runter geschubst, was z.B Koi garnicht mögen sollen usw.
Da du aber nun doch Fische drin haben möchtest, solltest du dir über einen richtigen Filter Gedanken machen, bevor das Wasser in den Filtergraben kommt ansonsten hast du da nur eine Schlammzucht mit vielen unschönen Bakterien, welche wiederum Koi zum fressen gern haben.

LG René


----------



## laolamia (4. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> 
> es ist destiliertes Wasser, also das sauberste wo gibt.
> Es kommt natürlich auf das Dach und auf das was sich darauf sammelt an. Hat man viele Blätter auf dem Dach sollte man die nicht in den Teich spülen.
> Aktuell bin ich bei Teich 4 der mit Regenwasser gefüllt wird und hattr nie irgendwelche Sorgen damit. Selbst in meinem kleinen Teichlein aktuell.



Hallo Thomas,

es ist ja nett das du hilfst aber bitte nicht solchen Quatsch bzw. Halbwahrheiten erzählen 
Es ist weder destiliertes noch sauberes Wasser, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Es geht auch nicht um Blätter die auf dem Dach liegen und in den Teich gespühlt werden und es ist nicht Vergleichbar mit dem natürlichen Eintrag von Pollen oder Umweltgiften.
Meist hat das Dach ein vielfaches der Teichoberfläche und der Dreck bzw die Schadstoffe die sich dort ablagern werden beim Regen konzentriert in den Teich gespühlt.

Es ist also fast die denkbar schlechteste Lösung auf diese Art Wasser nachzufüllen.

Gruss MArco


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Hi Marco,

es wurde schon viel darüber gestritten und es gibt 2 Ansichten:

1. Regenwasser ist das Schlimmste, was man dem Teich antun kann
2. Regenwasser ist die genialste Lösung um Wasser aufzufüllen.

Dazwischen gibt es wenig.
Quatsch ist es nicht und natürlich sollte man kein 200m² Dach in einen 2 m³ Teich laufen lassen.
Die Dachfläche sollte im Höchstfall der Teichfläche entsprechen.

Bedeutet ja nur, dass sich in der selben Zeit des Regens, noch mal die selbe oder kleiner Menge Wasser in den Teich kommt, wie die, die ohnehin in den Teich fällt. (außer man deckt den Teich bei Regen ab.

Dazu kommt auch noch die Lage des Gartens. Liegt er in einem Industriegebiet ist es nicht unbedingt ratsam das Wasser in den Teich zu geben.
Ist das Dach gelb von Pollen, dann auch nicht. Laden die Bäume Ihre Blätter darauf ab, dann auch nicht.

Ist das nicht gegeben, ist es durchaus ratsam, das Wasser vom Dach zu nehmen. (Kost auch nix)


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> das Wasser vom Dach zu nehmen. (Kost auch nix)



Na ebend doch, wenn ich das extra Filtern und aufhärten muss,  damit es den Koi gut geht. Und er will ja Koi in diesem Fall halten. 

LG René


----------



## laolamia (4. März 2015)

nein thomas, es gibt da nur richtig und falsch.
und der dreck auf dem dach ist nicht unbedingt abhängig von einem industriegebiet. egal wie oft du es wiederholst, es ist falsch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Hier mal eine Link zu Werner Regenwasserbefülten Teich, den Ihr alle kennt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/422

Es gibt 2 Meinungen zu dem Thema. 
Meine ist seit 30 Jahren Regenwasser rein  solange die Gegebenheiten stimmen.

Frage ist, wieviel Dreck Du auf dem Dach hast. 

Ich hatte nie extra gefiltert, sondern direkt in den Filter gegeben. (Keine Sonderbehandlung) 

Nehmen wir mal einen 10 m² Teich. Da fallen in 14 Tagen weiß ich 100 Gramm Pollen rein. Auf dem 10m² Dach bleibt nur ein gewisser Prozentsatz liegen. Also kommen bei Regen nur nochmal ein paar Gramm mehr Pollen in den Teich. 

Wäre der Teich 20m² groß, wären 200 Gramm Pollen im Teich.  
Ist doch egal, ob es das Zeugs in den Teich pustet oder regnet, es kommt ja ohnehin rein. 

Ich hatte allerdings nirgends übermäßig Pollen, Blätter... auf dem Dach. Wenn es wirklich Dreckbrühe vom Dach spühlt sollte man es lassen. 

Bei mir hatte Regenwasser immer einen Positiven Effekt. und Teichwasserwechsel hat der Teich alleine gemacht.


----------



## laolamia (4. März 2015)

ein teich ist nicht 10m² oder 20m²...das verhaeltniss volumen zu oberfläche ist auschlaggebend. und es geht auch nicht nur um pollen sonder zb um TAUBENSCHEISSE u.s.w...aber gut wenn du meinst ich klink mich aus

in einem geb ich dir recht, durch einleiten von regenwasser wird der teich voller und günstig ist es auch.

ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Dreck sammelt sich aber auf qm und hoffentlich nicht in  Kubikmetern.

hier mal ein Bild von meinem zugesch... Dach, welches ich in den Teich leite.

  
Das bissl Kram, was da drauf liegt... obs nun der Wind in den Teich pustet oder der regen..


----------



## krallowa (4. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas,
es ist schon klasse das du erst pauschale Aussagen abgibst:


Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Zum Wassernachfüllen kannst Du die Dachrinne in den Teich leiten. Da wird auch immer Nachgefüllt.


Dann kommen wieder Aussagen wie diese:


Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe das Regenwasser auch erst durch den Filter geschickt un dann in den Teich.


Begrifflichkeiten von destilliertem Wasser und was dir noch so einfällt, sorry aber da bin auch ich raus.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2015)

Ich hatte auch formuliert, dass es auf das Dach ankommt. Ihr kennt mich doch lange genug... 
Wasser ist destiliert, bevor es wieder auf die Erde stürzt.


----------



## laolamia (5. März 2015)

das ist einfach quatsch!
vielleicht in dem moment wo es sich aus der wolke löst, der rest ist quatsch egal wie oft du es wiederholst.
und wenn es mit deinem oder irgendeinem anderen dach in beruehrung kommt schon garnicht.

was du beschreibst ist vielleicht der theoretische zustand, der regen, die welt, dein dach, die luft sind aber nicht theoretisch.
also nimm dein regenwasser und gut ist.

es ist wie in deinem geldvermehrungsthema...du schreibst so lange bis sich alle aus dem thema verabschieden, hier hatte einer ne frage und deine aussagen treffen so nicht zu.

ich weiss jetzt kommt wieder ein ABER von dir


----------



## Eugen (5. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ..... Wasser ist destiliert, bevor es wieder auf die Erde stürzt.



@laolamia: Thomas hat schon recht, wenn er "bevor" schreibt. Nur hat er leider vergessen,was passiert, wenn es "stürzt".
Obwohl,hat es denn früher in den NBL überhaupt Luftverschmutzung gegeben ??? Oder ist der "Saure Regen" ein typische Problem der Wessis


----------



## jolantha (5. März 2015)

Manchmal hat man gar keine Lust mehr, ne Antwort zu geben . --- Mach ich jetzt auch nicht !!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. März 2015)

http://www.energiesparen-im-haushal...enwasser-verwenden/regenwasser-qualitaet.html


----------



## laolamia (5. März 2015)

genau, bevor es aus den wolken fällt...es ging aber wenn ich mal gefühlte zehn seiten zurueckblaetter um die aussage das regenwasser vom dach in den teich geleitet wird 
und das hat nichts mit destiliertem wasser zu tun... sonst kann man auch aus dem klaerwerk trinken...das war auch mal destiliert 

aber stimmt ich wollte mich ja ausklinken....mist


----------



## krallowa (5. März 2015)

*Natürliche Regenwasser-Säuberung in der Nutzungsanlage*

Ein Filter sondert etwa Laub oder __ Moos aus.
Das Regenwasser fließt wirbelfrei unten in den Tank.
Leichte Schmutzteilchen treiben an die Oberfläche und verschwinden durch den Überlauf. Schwerere Teilchen sinken zu Boden und werden im Sediment gebunden.
Krankheitskeime (einzige Quelle: Vogelkot) sterben bei kühler und dunkler Lagerung ab.  
Ein Tank aus Beton neutralisiert den „sauren“ Regen.
Regenwasser und Trinkwasser kommen nicht miteinander in Berührung.
Aha, also einfach Regenrohr in den Teich sieht anders aus.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. März 2015)

http://www.hauenstein-rafz.ch/de/pf...Klares-Wasser-im-Gartenteich.php#.VPgmbo6H840


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/regenwasser-gartenteich.2669/page-2


http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Teichpflanzen/Teiche-Allgemein

Es gibt verschiedene Meinungen. (Ich hatte auch was von Filter geschrieben, denke ich...)


----------



## Tinky (5. März 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> es ist wie in deinem geldvermehrungsthema...



Interessant! Wo findet man das??


----------



## laolamia (5. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> http://www.hauenstein-rafz.ch/de/pf...Klares-Wasser-im-Gartenteich.php#.VPgmbo6H840



genau und der nächste punkt  auf dieser "wissenschaftlichen" seite ist impfung gartenteich mit starterbakterien....
nun wieder dein ABER


----------



## Tottoabs (5. März 2015)

Also Regemwasser von einer sehr großen Dachfläche ist bei mir kein Problem, wobei ich das Regenwasser mittels einen Regenwassersammler mit Sieb abziehe. Filterfeinheit / Maschenweite T33: 200µm (0,2mm)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/REGENTONNE-REGEN-FASS-REGENWASSER-SAMMLER-FULLAUTOMAT-FALLROHR-FILTER-SPEICHER-/261375022490?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Bewässern&var=&hash=item3cdb2a559a

So ziehe ich mir den groben Schmutz nicht in den Teich. Dann läuft das Wasser erst durch meinem Graben in den Teich. In Graben habe ich Kalksteinschotter, muss mir auch keiner mit saurem Regen kommen. Mein Teich läuft so häufig über, dass ich behaupte, ich muss mir auch wenig Gedanken machen über irgend welche Ausscheidungsprodukte meiner Fische. Ich habe natürlich den Vorteil das hinter meinem Teich noch eine große Rasenfläche zum versickern ist.


----------



## Patrick K (6. März 2015)

Hallo Björn

Tut mir leid aber ich kann ja nicht richtig lesen (bin leider Krank) ,kann mir mal einer sagen was da steht........

Zitat "Oder sollte ich bei Koi´s auf Pflanzen im Teich verzichten? "

Aber wenn es ja kein Koiteich wird ,brauchst du nach einem Kalten Winter ja auch keine "Reste" mehr zu entsorgen, ist doch praktisch

Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (6. März 2015)

Moin,

lassen wir mal die Regewassernutzungsfrage außen vor und kümmern uns erst einmal um die richtige Filteranlage und -abfolge.


----------



## Patrick K (6. März 2015)

OT
wer ist Fred und vor allem wer ist der falsche Fred ???
Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (6. März 2015)

Hatte mich einfach nur vertan, sorry


----------



## Nodish (6. März 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> OT
> wer ist Fred und vor allem wer ist der falsche Fred ???
> Gruss Patrick



In einem Forum für die B-Klasse habe ich den Fred kennengelernt, er ist die geschriebene Vereinfachung eines Thread (Foren).



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Björn
> 
> Tut mir leid aber ich kann ja nicht richtig lesen (bin leider Krank) ,kann mir mal einer sagen was da steht........
> 
> ...



Karpfen gründeln doch sehr gerne, auch zwischen den Pflanzen. Rupfen die Karpfen (mit und ohne Bunt) meine Wasserpflanzen aus der Flachwasserzone raus?

Ab wann ist ein Teich ein Koi-Teich? Ich möchte gerne einen Mischbesatz auch mit ein paar Koi, aber auch __ Graskarpfen, __ Regenbogenelritze...



krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> lassen wir mal die Regewassernutzungsfrage außen vor und kümmern uns erst einmal um die richtige Filteranlage und -abfolge.



Da habe ich inzwischen gehandelt und mir einen CS2 ersteigert. Zusätzlich werde ich zwei Kunsstofftonnen als Filtergehäuse mit Filtermatten bestücken. __ Hel-x in einem 50 Liter Volumen, aber da muss ich mich noch schlau machen, denn da bin ich ein Ahnungsloser.


----------



## Patrick K (6. März 2015)

Hallo Björn


Nodish schrieb:


> er ist die geschriebene Vereinfachung eines Treat (Foren).


mmmh ist mir ja noch garnicht aufgefallen ,naja ich bin ja erst seit 2008 hier

Ich finde ein Koiteich ist es /sollte es schon bei einem dauerhaften Besatz eines Koi sein, je nach "anderem" Besatz sind deine 10TL schon zuwenig um eine stabile Wasserqualität zu erhalten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nodish (6. März 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Björn
> 
> mmmh ist mir ja noch garnicht aufgefallen ,naja ich bin ja erst seit 2008 hier
> 
> ...



Nicht in diesem Forum, aber ist auch egal.
Welche 10tl? Im Moment sind 15tl im Teich, aber nun sollen ja noch Flachwasserzonen dabei kommen.


----------



## Nodish (6. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne versuchen, die Pumpe an das Ende der Filterstrecke zu setzen. Ist dies möglich? Versuch ist möglich, aber wird es funktionieren?


----------



## Patrick K (6. März 2015)

Hallo Björn
Der cs II funzt nicht in Vollschwerkraft der geht nur in Halbschwerkraft  , also Pumpe direkt hinter (in) den cs II .Wenn du das so bauen willst must du dir einen us kaufen
Hier zB.:
       http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Ultra-Sieve-lll-200-fein

Gruss Obs


----------



## Geisy (6. März 2015)

Hallo

Ich leite seit 1992 Wasser vom Dach direkt in den Teich und die ältesten Koi sind 28+ Jahre alt. 
Vielleicht dauert es auch seine Zeit bis Probleme auftauchen, bin ja noch jung.
Übrigens Wasserwechsel gibt es bei mir sonst nicht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. März 2015)

... und das Hinterhersparen... passt alles. Und un Gottes Willen kein regenwasser rein. Passt scho...


----------



## Nodish (6. März 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Björn
> Der cs II funzt nicht in Vollschwerkraft der geht nur in Halbschwerkraft  , also Pumpe direkt hinter (in) den cs II .Wenn du das so bauen willst must du dir einen us kaufen
> Hier zB.:
> http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Ultra-Sieve-lll-200-fein
> ...



Na der ist aber schon eine ordentliche Hausnummer.

Mein gedanke war eine Vergrößerung des Auslass am CS und die beiden Tonnen stehen etwas tiefer als der CS und am ende der 2.Tonne kommt erst die Pumpe.
Ich habe angenommen, ob die Pumpe nun im CS steht oder nach den Tonnen, spielt keine Rolle. Das wasser muss auf jedenfall wieder nach oben.


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2015)

Der CS2 (meinst du den?) Steht hinter der Pumpe.
Bei dem kann man zwar auf der Einlauf Seite eine 1,5" Verschraubung mit Übergang auf 50mm Schlauch aber das war es schon. Am Ausgang lässt sich nicht s mehr ändern. 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (7. März 2015)

Hahaahahaaha da hab ich ja voll die Kacke geschrieben , Ich hatte wohl Hunger , naja ich darf auch mal einen Bock schiessen 
der cs2 funzt nur gepumpt und  der us2 / us3 funzt in Halbschwerkraft für Schwerkraft gehen Bürsten,Vlies ,Trommel oder Geisys Blubber Sieb
Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (7. März 2015)

mmmh dein Filter funzt nur wenn du Alles nach dem Vorfilter  ,Luft und Wasserdicht machst damit die Pumpe es vom CS 2 weggzieht aber dann hast du das kleine Problem das der CS2 voll (über) läuft
Gruss Obs


----------



## Nodish (7. März 2015)

Scheibenkleister. Ich werde mir keinen US II ODER III kaufen. Das gibt die Haushaltskasse nicht her. Ich habe mir den CS2 für 45% weniger ersteigert. Den werde ich erstmal nutzen.
@Patrick K 
Ich habe eine Bürstenkammer (ca.45l) in meinem 3 Kammer Filter, aber der Filter ist wohl nicht das Richtige, hab ich hier als Empfehlung erhalten.
Wenn der CS2 nur gepumpt funzt, wofür dann einen Bodenablauf?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. März 2015)

Wir können gern weiterstrebern... und andere Meinungen sind gern erwünscht. 
Es muss alles zur Haushaltskasse passen, ist wichtig und das geht sicher auch.


----------



## Nodish (9. März 2015)

Juhu der Thomas ist wieder da. 
Ich werde erst einmal alles fertig machen, was sich hinterher nicht mehr ändern lässt. Aushub, Vlies, EPDM, Bodenablauf, Pflanzgraben, Flachwasserzone. Gerne einen Luftheber am Ende des Pflanzengrabens als einzige Technik. 
Fische und Technik später. Erstmal klares Wasser auf längere Zeit.


----------



## maarkus (9. März 2015)

Auch wenn der Bodenablauf noch nicht genutzt wird, würde ich einen setzen. Ich ärgere mich momentan, dass ich keinen habe und nachrüsten wird sehr blöd


----------



## Nodish (9. März 2015)

maarkus schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Bodenablauf noch nicht genutzt wird, würde ich einen setzen. Ich ärgere mich momentan, dass ich keinen habe und nachrüsten wird sehr blöd


Der kommt so oder so. Das andere Rohrende lege ich in den Pflanzgraben. Dann habe ich zirkulation.
Heute habe ich die ersten __ Kröten im Teich gesehen, __ Molche sind schon länger da.
Baue also erstmal auserhalb weiter, Wasser kommt erst raus, wenn die __ Frösche und Kröten abgeleicht haben. Frosch-und Krötenleich (Ketten und Klumpen) kommen dann in meinen Naturteich.


----------



## Patrick K (10. März 2015)

Nodish schrieb:


> Wenn der CS2 nur gepumpt funzt, wofür dann einen Bodenablauf?


Lass den Bodenablauf in eine Pumpenkammer laufen und von da pumpst du da Wasser in den CSII ,hat den Vorteil falls du doch mal ein anderes __ Filtersystem benutzen möchtest ist der BA schon eingebaut.
Gruss Obs


----------



## Nodish (13. März 2015)

Nun ist der CSII da und in die Planung, dank der Erinnerung von Obs, mit einbezogen. Ich werde wohl den Pumpenschacht aus einem 60 Liter Regenfass generieren. Wie bleibt das Fass am Boden, wenn die Schieber zu sind und das Fass fast leer (Auftriebskraft) ??

Im Teich liegt jetzt noch PVC-Folie, kann ich eine neue Folie (EPDM) einfach obendrauf legen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. März 2015)

Folie  drauflegen bietet aus meiner Sicht doppelten Schutz, da Wurzeln Wühlmause und Co. mit 2 Lagen zu kämpfen haben. Alternative ist teuer entsorgen...

Ich find den Gedanken Klasse, das Ba Wasser zum gießen zu nehmen. Das funktioniert techniklos mit Dünger angereichert bestens bei der Hanglage. Einen Abgang würde ich mir schaffen. Besser als Frischwasser auf die Blumen kippen und den Dünger entsorgen.


----------



## laolamia (14. März 2015)

moin,

bin kein chemiker aber würde mich an deiner stelle schlau machen ob es wechselwirkungen zwischen den folien gibt, nicht das die eine die ander bruechig macht.
das ist schliesslich eine stelle wo du schwer ran kommst.
ich persoenlich wuerde sie rausnehmen.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2015)

Wenn geht drauf legen IMO


----------

